# 4th Batch of eggs!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

They did it again last night. I now know that my two smaller reds are females and my large red is the male. Both females are breeding now.







This is the 4th batch of eggs total and the 1st batch from the new female. Enjoy!

Digging the nest!
View attachment 75061

Nest Completed!
View attachment 75062

Eggs laid!
View attachment 75063

More eggs!
View attachment 75064

View attachment 75065

View attachment 75066

View attachment 75067


So how about that breeding award guys?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

wow your fish are really going to town...You should post some pictures of your other fry that have grown up a bit in this post, so you can earn that breeding award. Mantis and hollywood (the breeding team) are in charge of the awards.

I know one of the requirements is raising the fry to a certain size....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i hope that in the future i can breed my reds


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

what did u do??? size of tank? conditions? how many in the tank?? etc etc deatils man!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

75 gallon tank, (2) 7" reds and (1) 10" red. Filtration is taken care of by a Fluval 304. I don't use any lighting, just ambient light from the window across the room from the tank. Normal water parameters, tank water is 80degrees. I don't really do anything special. They seem to breed when I do a partial waterchange.

Thanks mashunter! I have tried to get pics of the 1st and 2nd batch but the suckers are too fast. They are about 3/4 - 1" in size. I will keep trying for pics, but for now, no luck.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i think you are mistaken. in the first pic the big one in front is the female and the male is behind it.
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome stuff man very awesome.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Hey Wes. How do you know the big one is the female?

The big one is not the one that is on the nest after the eggs are laid, the smaller one stays on the nest circling continuously.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> Hey Wes. How do you know the big one is the female?
> 
> The big one is not the one that is on the nest after the eggs are laid, the smaller one stays on the nest circling continuously.
> [snapback]1179376[/snapback]​


The male guards the nest. If the big one doesn't guard the nest ,probably not the male.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Piraya33 said:


> Hey Wes. How do you know the big one is the female?
> 
> The big one is not the one that is on the nest after the eggs are laid, the smaller one stays on the nest circling continuously.
> [snapback]1179376[/snapback]​


yep thats what males do. i can tell there sex by looking at them two fish. females are typically larger also.

wes


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

how many piranhas do you have? how big are they? how long have you had em together? are they from the same batch? or did you get your piranhas at different times? sorry for all these questions


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Sweet pics!

good luck man


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Stranger said:


> how many piranhas do you have? how big are they? how long have you had em together? are they from the same batch? or did you get your piranhas at different times? sorry for all these questions
> [snapback]1183655[/snapback]​


I have 3 reds in a 75 gallon with a pleco. Two of the reds are about 7" each and the big one is about 10-11".

I bought the big one about 2 years ago and I bought the other two about 4 or 5 months ago. Not sure if the smaller two were from the same batch. Probably not though.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

ahh isee isee thank you for that info


----------

